# Livestock fencing



## Yadah (Aug 20, 2010)

I was just checkin out a website called Livestocksteel that talks about using highway guardrail as cattle fencing. They claim its the strongest, most most cost-effective fencing for raising cows.

Whatâs really cool is this is a TOTALLY recyclable fence, so it is being smart with natural resources. When farmers can use guardrail, it works as reusable and removable. One farmer said even that the guardrail was a good long-term improvement on his farm property.

The site says that galvanized guardrail makes a great fence for a really l ong time. If farmers donât need to replace it every couple of years, it saves them money in the long run.âOwners who install guardrail rarely have to replace their product.â (Livestocksteel.com)

If you want to see pictures check out the website.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I see possibilities for bull and buck fencing.....hmmmmmm.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you have a connection to the company?


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Obviously it's the kind of fence that can be and would be used for handling facilities and corrals, no doubt. I'm kinda leery about the corners, especially when you have 90 degree corners to herd livestock around. Looks great to use though.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Here is my working pen that I built about 5 years ago. It is essential to deal with the sharp ends and corners on the panels.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

i'd love some pens like agmans but would settle for just across the top of my feed panels --- only problem is the stuff is about 3 to 4 dollars a foot around here and its used at that.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

It is very expensive, is difficult to erect and if an animal traps a leg in it you may as well write that one off. 

Around here the best rigs are simple corrals made of welded panels (around $100 for a sixteen foot panel now I think), with gates, chutes and all pinned together. At one end of an alley is a squeeze chute, often portable. 

Just once I have had to cut a panel with a saw to free a trapped cow; when releases she walked off unhurt and calm.

My neighbor, with hundreds of cows, has a portable rig on wheels. He tows it to a pasture, runs the panels out on their dollies to make a corral and goes to work. So far as I can tell its main drawback is that it rattles like the devil going down the road.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

The only way I see that will solve the problem of lessening the chance of a cow getting her foot caught in between these rail guards is to space them either further apart or a bit closer together. But with 6' tall posts that are sunk at least 1' in the ground, the size of the rails doesn't give much of a choice if you want to keep it at a three-"board" fence. 

I agree, it may be best to stick with iron pipe recycled from oil rigs that can be welded into panels instead of using this stuff. :/


----------



## Yadah (Aug 20, 2010)

I was able to talk to the people that run the website and they quoted me 2 dollars a foot delivered. Might be cheaper if you pick it up at one of their yards. I didn't think about cattle possibly rubbing up against the corners. I specifically asked that question to the livestocksteel guys and he reccomended I watch this video at http://www.flickr.com/photos/livestocksteel/show/. It shows some pics of the GR and how they made sure the GR fitted tightly together. But it probably depends on how you set it up anyway. It is still something I want to do some more research on and will continue to look at it as an option for fencing livestock. Thanks for your photo agmantoo.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I've priced everything I have seen from stone walls, like those in Scotland, barbed wire on foraged branches, reclaimed oil pipe, panels, HT and a half dozen other alternatives. This product doesn't even come close to being competitive with other fencing materials. My guess is that you would either have to have a boat load of cash, financing (debt) or be backed by some govt. agency (EQIP) to afford this stuff. It may be a good ROI if used for a working facilities setup, but for perimeter and paddocks that's a heck of a lot of $$$

$2/ft  

1 mile = 5280' = $10k+ and that's w/o posts and installation.

same 1 mile in 6-9 wire HT eFence is around $3k = o.57Â¢/ft


just my o.o2Â¢ :cowboy:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, that is very costly. But for small areas such as bull corrals, and buck pens(must be built like a fort), I can see it being useful. Not that I'll ever use it.......but its an interesting idea.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

When I was wintering bulls, my pens were indestructible and I can assure you they didn't even come close to costing $2/ft. I salvaged some rolls of welded steel mesh (used as reinforcement in bridge decks) and while it wasn't easy to work with, nothing could go over or through.


----------

